# White Trout



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Are the white trout still pretty thick at 3mile? 
went a few weeks back and caught a bunch


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I was thinking about going out there to try on Saturday. If you wouldn't mind sharing, what do you use and what's your technique for around the 3-mile? 

I typically fish the specs up near the river in escambia around the grass and I have alot of luck with a jighead and grub worm, retreiving at medium speed and twitching along the way in every few feet.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

for white trout just a carolina rig and i use the gulp shrimp close to the pilings toss her out and a slow retrieve will do the job


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

and its not even really a reieve just a couple cranks works


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nosaints I don't think ive ever gone to the bridge and not caught them lol. Just gotta find where there are holding . Last night they were in deeper holes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah true, ill be heading in the morning though so ill just try a few pilings. Also does anyone know if bob sikes holds any right now because that would be much more convient


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

We need to meet up n fish some time nosaints or buddy boat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounnds good. Have you heard anything on bob sikes tho?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nah I've actually never fished there before

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

NOSAINTS,

the white trout were thick last week at 3 mile bridge.. Carolina rig a gulp shrimp... Also, if your in a boat go slightly to the pensacola side of the hump and cast out you'll nail them..


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I always catch em around The debris from the old bridge on the gulf breeze side


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats what the plan is i have a slip on the other side of gb so i was hoping bob sikes would have some white trout but i guess not


----------

